# Server/Client Probleme



## FelixBaum (13. Jun 2014)

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen mal als Übung ein kleines Multiplayer-Spiel versucht zu programmieren.
Der Server funktioniert auch schon perfekt, aber die Clients machen mir große Probleme.

Ich habe den Server so programmiert, dass er nur 2 Clients annimmt und dann weitere Connections einfach abblockt. Als Testzweck verbinde ich mich mit beiden Clients auf einem Computer mit dem Server, dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein oder ? Ist es auch nicht, der Server erkennt die beiden Clients. 

*Aber:*

Nachdem ich mich mit dem 1. Client verbunden habe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Doch öffne ich den 2. Client, bekomme ich eine komische Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "Running" java.lang.IllegalStateException: Component must have a valid peer
	at java.awt.Component$FlipBufferStrategy.createBuffers(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component$FlipBufferStrategy.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component$FlipSubRegionBufferStrategy.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.createBufferStrategy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Canvas.createBufferStrategy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.createBufferStrategy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Canvas.createBufferStrategy(Unknown Source)
	at com.felixbaum.multiplayer.Window.render(Window.java:178)
	at com.felixbaum.multiplayer.Window.run(Window.java:132)
```


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was es zu beudeuten hat und wie ich den Fehler beheben kann ?
Und nochwas ist mir aufgefallen: Dieser Fehler tritt immer nur beim 2. debuggen des Clients auf.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## taro (13. Jun 2014)

das sollte helfen: java - Illegal State Exception when creating new Bufferstrategy - Stack Overflow


----------



## FelixBaum (13. Jun 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, hat sich grade aber schon erledigt, ich war heute Nachmittag war ich wohl blind. :lol:

Ich hab ganz übersehen, dass ich ausversehen einen zweiten Thread gestartet habe und deshalb die run-Methode ausgeführt wurde, bevor die BufferStrategy erzeugt wurde. 

Eigene Dummheit!


----------



## FelixBaum (13. Jun 2014)

Habe doch noch eine Frage!

Und zwar: Wie oft sollen/können denn die Daten an den Server gesendet werden ? Wenn ich die Daten im:


```
while(running) 
{

}
```

sende, werden das viel zu viele Daten und Eclipse fängt an zu ruckeln. Klingt komisch aber ist so!
Wie könnte ich die Packets am besten senden ?


----------

